# PARTS4EURO.COM - Email question.



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I would like to ask if you have received unsolicited email from this company in the last few days. Please respond here.

BR

Jae


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Yup - received 22/6/2009 at 18:57

Mozilla Thunderbird picked it up as potential spam - I just deleted it


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I think I did actually, I roughly remember getting a parts email and deleting it as Spam.


----------

